# stumpy lake



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

the pier and parking lot are open now. i'm still a fishing noob so dunno what kind of bait to use. 

i tried the fly rod tonight, with a crawdad on it, and didnt get a bite. i switched to some kind of nymph and ended up losing it. i think i hooked it on the pier behind me.

i've a renewed interest in fishing after being sucked in by surfing for the last few years.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

kinggargantuan said:


> the pier and parking lot are open now. i'm still a fishing noob so dunno what kind of bait to use.
> 
> i tried the fly rod tonight, with a crawdad on it, and didnt get a bite. i switched to some kind of nymph and ended up losing it. i think i hooked it on the pier behind me.
> 
> i've a renewed interest in fishing after being sucked in by surfing for the last few years.


Start with live/natural bait. Hard to start on a fly rod around here.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Where did they build a pier at Stumpy Lake. I didn't think you were aloud to fish there.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

fished this morning before sunrise till sunrise,tried bassing topwater and spinnerbaits.the man came out,my fishing licence was expired 23 days ago ,knot knowing,all i caught was a citiation! to go to court, knot my best catch,was told big cats,and lots of carp lurk in them waters,ur allowed to fish at night to untill the city decides to call it quits.its really a nice set up.ill be catting later tonight with some light bobbers,the water seems pretty shallow.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Steve O said:


> Where did they build a pier at Stumpy Lake. I didn't think you were aloud to fish there.


I didn't think so either.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

DS422 said:


> I didn't think so either.


used to be allowed to fish below the spillway only. now there's a dock/pier and a parking lot across the street. it's right on the corner of elbow + indian river. you can't miss it. they cleared out a ton of trees and raised the bank and they're not done yet.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

I can walk to it from my house 

It's a nice little pier, but the water is indeed shallow in that area of the lake.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought it was more along the lines of a "nature trail" than a fishing pier? Not sure how shallow it is but ill prob check it out tomorrow after work. I've been wanting to do some bass fishing.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Drove past it on the way to FC the other day. For it being a "natural area" it sure didn't look very natural at the pier area. Lots of fresh rocks and man made stuff. Looked like there'd be a ton of bass hiding up in all those tree stumps ringing the lake. I would have though a kayak or canoe would be the way to go...


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

REKER said:


> I thought it was more along the lines of a "nature trail" than a fishing pier? Not sure how shallow it is but ill prob check it out tomorrow after work. I've been wanting to do some bass fishing.


It appears that it was designed to be for nature observation, but so far I've seen more people fishing on it than anything else.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of the "pier" that I took awhile back, before it was officially open. There's a little sitting area at the end that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool. Im probably going to check it out tomorrow afternoon just to wet a freshwater line.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

found this online....

http://hamptonroads.com/2009/07/boardwalk-dam-repairs-top-list-stumpy-lake

"Some of the project funding will also be used to spruce up the property to make it more appealing for recreational use.

The city's Department of Parks and Recreation is adding a 700-foot wooden boardwalk to the Stumpy Lake property. The walkway will run along the side of the dam and parking will also be added at the pump station site across the street from the property."

"The Parks and Recreation department is soon going to start looking at other recreational uses for the property in the fall.

"In the future we're looking at expanding that walking trail and adding a canoe launch," Duke said. "We're actually in the process of starting up a more refined master plan. There's a lot of unique plants and animals there, so we do want to preserve the natural environment. The main purpose of that property is preservation."

The article was from 2009, but still gives info on it. 

Oh by the way, that area over by the board walk is very shallow, one time last year during a dry spell, there were tons of egrets standing in the water out a good 50 yards from that bank, so if you fish there, cast as far as you can....


----------

